# Saw Till Project



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Thought I would share this project with the forum.

I'm working out of a garage and hence have very little space. I got tired of my hand saws being stacked up and getting banged around. So, I decided to build a saw till to store my saws.

So, I gathered up some scrap pieces lying around and built the till. the sides are 3/4" oak plywood, the rails, stiles and drawers are made out of poplar and the panels are 1/4" underlay plywood that had some decent grain.

The till will hold 12 full sized hand saws and 11 smaller panel type saws. there is a place to hang my saw vice and three drawers to hold miscellaneous small items like files, jointer, and saw sets.

I used Varathane water based light oak stain and poly just to try it out. I have mixed feelings about it and don't know that I would use it again.

My next project might be a twin to the till to hold my hand planes. I left room next to the till to hang the plane cabinet. I already have the sides cut out and ready to go. I just have to find the time to build it.

I apologize for the glare on the last picture but it is mounted right next to a window and I couldn't eliminate the glare. Most of the saws in the till are some of the ones that I have refurbished, or are future refurbish projects.

Enjoy,

Bll


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Bill, congratulations.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job on the till, Bill!! 

I saw the pics for this and said Dangggggggg....there's my handplane til *L* I started a build for my planes almost 2 years ago I think, and things keep coming up and I've still not finished it. Almost identical to yours with the exception of the nicely curved sides. Very nice touch....I may just "borrow" the idea. 

I don't know which sharpening method you use, I'm a scary sharp kinda guy. My planes are to build in a plate glass sharpening board under the drawers. 

anyways,,, great build.. thanks for posting

Bill


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done Bill, if you can just remember to put them back now when you're done with them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fine effort, Bill.

Even I go to a hand tool from time to time and it makes the result even better.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

That's terrific. Mine hang on toggles on the back of a door. Now every time I go past I'll feel guilty.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice Bill. And you call these "scraps"?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice looking project. Good use of scrap, doesn't look like it was made of leftovers at all.


----------



## jamessyl (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice job on the saw till. Good for you!

Jim


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful work Bill. Mine hang from ceiling joists on hooks - not for long!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice job!!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice job Bill. Gives me something to think about when I want to combine my saws and hand planes - Thanks for showing it


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for the positive replies.

Your comments just make me want to start on the hand plane cabinet that will be a twin to the till.

I have the sides cut out already, but I am still working on the final layout design. Hopefully, in the next few weeks I will find the time to do the project.

Bill


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a nice build! The design is excellent. Well done.


----------

